# ** WINNER is ... ** See the AUGUST 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*
The WINNER of the AUGUST contest is:
Post # 7 **Dphoto45
with 6 votes (out of 21 = **28.57%)

Congratulations 

*
*









Please go to the Contest thread to see the complete results:
http://www.horseforum.com/horseforum-com-news/***-results-***-august-2016-hf-719745/

Or, you can simply click the word 'HOME' http://www.horseforum.com/ in the navbar (far left at bottom of the HF banner).
*


----------

